# Need to sell my equipment



## abcGary (Sep 4, 2012)

After 20 years I am hanging up my whites. Does anyone have a good recommendation on where to sell my equipment without the hassle of piecing it out? Tape to the trailer....It's all going. If anyone has any ideas please let me know. Thanks Gary [email protected]


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I would start by listing it on Craigslist. Just make it clear in the ad that you want to sell it all together.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Where are you located? We have purchased everything in the past and might do so again.
We are in NJ


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I would take it to the auction or even have them pick it up. Neet and sweet.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

I seem to have good luck with Craigslist, people buy anything I list.


----------



## abcGary (Sep 4, 2012)

We are in Texas, a little bit of a trip. Thanks for response.


----------



## abcGary (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. I do have it on craigs list dallas, and also ebay classifieds. There is a full list of everything included. Thanks again Gary


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Lots of Texans here. You might luck out and find one who's interested.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/for/3249720982.html


----------



## abcGary (Sep 4, 2012)

Much appreciated Wills.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

abcGary said:


> Much appreciated Wills.


No problem, good luck with the sale.....just alittle far for me


----------



## philsward (Oct 8, 2012)

*Paint Classified*

You might also check out www.buymypaint.com. I don't think the site has been around very long, but they specialize exclusively in used paint equipment. From what I can tell, it's a free classified like craigslist but only for paint equipment.

It never hurts to advertise in more than one place!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

philsward said:


> You might also check out www.buymypaint.com. I don't think the site has been around very long, but they specialize exclusively in used paint equipment. From what I can tell, it's a free classified like craigslist but only for paint equipment.
> 
> It never hurts to advertise in more than one place!


Is that your website?


----------

